# Doctor - Chest Specialist



## soms (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, :welcome:

I'm living in Nasr City and I'm new to this town. 
I'm looking for a chest specialist, please provide details on the doctor including fees.

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I do not know any chest specialist but I am sure someone will.
Doctors can charge what they like do remember you are paying for a private consultation that will take place within days if not the same day of you trying to make an appointment and it does offer good value for money as we are not talking megga


----------

